# No contact with friends



## 23285 (Aug 4, 2006)

i was off school for like a year and had no contact with my mates now they all hang out with different people and i got to school have days i wish i could just go back a year and b normal


----------



## 20960 (Sep 16, 2006)

Thats kinda how i feel i was missing like 3 days of school a week last year and ended up having one friend at school now im homeschooled and iv only got 2 friends and they live pretty far. Dont worry life will bring new friends,and hopefully they wont forget about us sick folk. <3


----------



## 13647 (May 30, 2006)

I think if I were still in HS it'd be the same way for me. Luckily, college isn't as socially important. We should all have an IBS meeting and make new friends. =PAndrea


----------

